# Running The Ac While Parked At Home



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all! I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, but... I just picked up a 50ft. 10 gauge 15 amp - 125 volt extra heavy duty extension cord. I plugged it into an exterior outlet on my house (not a 30 amp) and ran it to the TT using a 30 amp to 15 amp convertor connector.

Question: The AC is turned on and is now cooling the TT. Any issues running the AC for a prolonged period of time?







I realize I probably can't run much of anything else other than the AC. Ideas, comments, suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

glennbo said:


> Hi all! I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, but... I just picked up a 50ft. 10 gauge 15 amp - 125 volt extra heavy duty extension cord. I plugged it into an exterior outlet on my house (not a 30 amp) and ran it to the TT using a 30 amp to 15 amp convertor connector.
> 
> Question: The AC is turned on and is now cooling the TT. Any issues running the AC for a prolonged period of time?
> 
> ...


HI Glenbo, 
As long as you don't have too much of a voltage drop you will be ok. My AC only draws 12 amps while running so as long of you don't use to much other current drawing things like the microwave or a hair dryer you will be ok. This includes anything that is on the same circuit in the house. I use a device called a Killawatt meter ans I can monitor the ac voltage to make sure the voltage doean't drop to much of course if it doea you will know it the 20 amp circuit breaker for the AC will pop.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Hi all! I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, but... I just picked up a 50ft. 10 gauge 15 amp - 125 volt extra heavy duty extension cord. I plugged it into an exterior outlet on my house (not a 30 amp) and ran it to the TT using a 30 amp to 15 amp convertor connector.
> 
> Question: The AC is turned on and is now cooling the TT. Any issues running the AC for a prolonged period of time?
> 
> ...


HI Glenbo, 
As long as you don't have too much of a voltage drop you will be ok. My AC only draws 12 amps while running so as long of you don't use to much other current drawing things like the microwave or a hair dryer you will be ok. This includes anything that is on the same circuit in the house. I use a device called a Killawatt meter ans I can monitor the ac voltage to make sure the voltage doean't drop to much of course if it doea you will know it the 20 amp circuit breaker for the AC will pop.
[/quote]

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

The other thing you need to look at is startup current. If the Acond. does not get enough power during startup, it will damage the compressor over time, _(or so I've been told many many times)_. This is a short duration spike that likely can't be seen with a standard meter. 
It's not that hard to pull a 30A circuit off the main box, _(currently {no pun}







I've put in three at different locations around the house and shop). _ I'm sure there are others who can provide more details. Best of luck with your AC.

Dave


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd run a 30 amp breaker. No telling what you've got on that same circuit. If you run too much off it, the breaker will pop.

I ran a 30 amp breaker to mine recently. I ran it from the box to the garage. I didn't want to go exterior for various reasons, so I just ran it to the inside. I believe the overall cost was around $60 or so. I had to buy the following materials:

Large Metal Box
Metal Cover plate
30 Amp recepticle
50 feet, 10 gauge wire
30 Amp breaker

I may be a little bit off on the price of the materials, but I know it was less than $100. I sweat quite a bit in the attic putting it in, but it was worth it!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

If possible run a 30A circuit outside to plug the TT into. I was able to put a full hookup next to the house. When you get back from a trip just hookup like you're in the campground and you can run everything, flush tanks, etc. It was a pain to run the sewer, but worth it. And with 30A you have no worries on the A/C.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wanted to be able to run my a/c at home, and had an electrician install a 30 amp plug with a weatherproof cover, etc., all materials supplied, and labor: total $180. Amount of usefulness: priceless!








Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

glennbo said:


> Hi all! I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, but... I just picked up a 50ft. 10 gauge 15 amp - 125 volt extra heavy duty extension cord. I plugged it into an exterior outlet on my house (not a 30 amp) and ran it to the TT using a 30 amp to 15 amp convertor connector.
> 
> Question: The AC is turned on and is now cooling the TT. Any issues running the AC for a prolonged period of time?
> 
> ...


Check to see if the curcuit is a 20 amp service and what else is on the same curcuit. Secondly, in the camper, turn off anything that uses 110V like Fridge and hotwater heater. both of these can be switched to gas if you need them. leave the Microwave off also. You did go in getting a 10 gauge extension cord, should not experience much of a voltage drop with it. In fact, it is likely heavier than the wireing going to the house curcuit.

Do agree that the best solution is to install a dedicated 30 amp service to where you park the camper, but if you really watch it, you should be able to get by with what you got in the short term.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too ran a 30 amp circuit to where the OB is parked. It has been really handy to have.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto on running a 30 amp service out to it
That is my next project

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennbo,

You should be fine with your setup. That said, if this is going to be a normal situation, I think I too would be inclined to run a dedicated 30A circuit out to the trailer. Then you have no worries at all.









Happy Trail,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Simply put, on low you might be just fine. Check the plugs and the outlet box and if they are getting warm or hot, you are not fine.


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> If possible run a 30A circuit outside to plug the TT into. I was able to put a full hookup next to the house. When you get back from a trip just hookup like you're in the campground and you can run everything, flush tanks, etc. It was a pain to run the sewer, but worth it. And with 30A you have no worries on the A/C.


if you have your own sewer and not on city ...most sewer tank systems have a clean-out just outside the house somewhere... make for great tank cleaning in the camper just screw off the top and there you go


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You could move Canada - What is an A/C????









Thor


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I ran mine for a whole weekend of camping off of a 15 amp breaker with no problems. Of course we ran everything else off gas that we possibly could. I checked the voltage several times and it always remained above 110 or better. I did however have to install a hard start capacitor to get the AC started on really hot days on a 15amp circuit.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Just trying to help but don't think that throwing a 30Amp breaker into your fuse panel is a good thing. It isn't. You have to upgrade the wire to 12 Guage and not 14 especially with that long of a run.


----------

